#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский храм на Поклонной горе в Москве

## Иргит

http://unityofbuddhism.ru/index.php Проект продолжает работу. Опубликованы эскизы.

----------

Galina (26.10.2012), Ho Shim (25.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (26.10.2012), Велеслав (28.10.2012), Германн (26.10.2012), Дина Скатова (28.10.2012), Мингалаба (06.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2012), Топпер- (26.10.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А какая функция будет у пойстройки? Это просто памятник/культурный объект или храм, в котором и службы будут проходить (кто будет проводить?), и какие-то лекции?
Большинство сообщений 2010 года, какая сейчас ситуация?

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Топпер- (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> А какая функция будет у пойстройки? Это просто памятник/культурный объект или храм, в котором и службы будут проходить (кто будет проводить?), и какие-то лекции?
> Большинство сообщений 2010 года, какая сейчас ситуация?


ситуация точно какая не скажу, так как не знаю. Сегодня звонил помощник деп гос. думы, они вроде подключаются, ну и вспомнил про этот проект, зашёл на сайт, там уже эскизы появились.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Красный цоколь смутно напоминает мавзолей ))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.11.2012), Буль (26.10.2012), Велеслав (28.10.2012), Марица (18.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (27.10.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> ситуация точно какая не скажу, так как не знаю. Сегодня звонил помощник деп гос. думы, они вроде подключаются, ну и вспомнил про этот проект, зашёл на сайт, там уже эскизы появились.


Помощник какого депутата Госдумы? Хочу знать своих друзей в лицо!  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.11.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Красный цоколь смутно напоминает мавзолей ))))


Сергей, вы правильно угадали мысль архитектора. Зачем строить сызнова, если фундамент уже заложен?

----------

Дмитрий Белов (27.10.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Красный цоколь смутно напоминает мавзолей ))))


Во-во, тоже хотел сказать) А белый напоминает китайский ресторан.
Вообще, домики, конечно, стильные, красивые, с такими прямо рюшечками и прибамбасами. Но это мещанская попсня. Это будет храм искаженной Дхаммы.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.11.2012), Велеслав (28.10.2012), Топпер- (27.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Во-во, тоже хотел сказать) А белый напоминает китайский ресторан.
> Вообще, домики, конечно, стильные, красивые, с такими прямо рюшечками и прибамбасами. Но это мещанская попсня. Это будет храм искаженной Дхаммы.


Умиляет парковка на 5 машин на первом эскизе  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.11.2012), Велеслав (28.10.2012), Топпер- (27.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Красный цоколь смутно напоминает мавзолей ))))


В корень зрите. Я то думаю, что мне это напомнило  :Smilie: 

А может для Ленина запасной аэродром и готовят? На всякий случай, если вдруг захотят убрать с Красной площади.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.11.2012), Велеслав (28.10.2012), Сергей Хос (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Красный цоколь смутно напоминает мавзолей ))))


Простите пожалуйста. Кажется, Вам все, что угодно, будет напоминать какое-нибудь драматичное КГБ... А может,уже давно просто кажется?

----------


## Sadhak

Очень маленький, больше на магазин  сувениров похоже. Сравните вот с реальным проектом:

http://tubtenling.ru/?page_id=8

----------

Буль (27.10.2012), Велеслав (28.10.2012), Иргит (27.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Очень маленький, больше на магазин  сувениров похоже. Сравните вот с реальным проектом:
> 
> http://tubtenling.ru/?page_id=8


Он развивается? Последние фото сделаны год назад...

----------

Велеслав (28.10.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Ну на самом деле я не стал бы уж прям так нападать на проект. Даже если объект не будет выполнять особой просветительской функции (с т.з. Дхармы) и не будет вести традиционную для монастыря деятельность, все равно в таком проекте есть плюс, поскольку он даст ход другим буддийским инициативам. Может быть, кстати, и отношение к буддистам немного измениться. Из кришнаитов и шаманов с бубнами превратимся во что-нибудь более интересное...



> напоминает мавзолей


Все верно. Если я не ошибаюсь, все объекты на Поклонной Горе "мемориальные".

Удачи участникам проекта, дело хорошее! Сам вряд ли приму участие, потому что: а) я не знаю тех, кто строит и не знаю, что именно там будет (хорошо, когда строительство курирует какой-то известный буддийский наставник, поскольку есть доверие к нему + некая уверенность в том, что все не запустят); б) есть более "реальные", на мой взгляд, проекты, которые также требуют вложений (это и упомянутый Тубтен Линг в Подмосковье, и проекты Учителей в Непале, Тибете, на Западе).

----------

Велеслав (28.10.2012), Иргит (27.10.2012), Марица (18.11.2012), Рза (28.10.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> Помощник какого депутата Госдумы? Хочу знать своих друзей в лицо!


Лариса Шойгу

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (27.10.2012), Марица (18.11.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Лариса Шойгу


А она помощник какого депутата Госдумы?

----------


## Иргит

> А она помощник какого депутата Госдумы?


на фото депутат Госдумы, и сестра Сергея Шойгу, ныне губернатора Помосковья.

----------

Топпер- (29.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

Не когда не был на Поклонной горе, но вроде в этом месте планируют поставить. На фото уже видно, камень установлен. Кто там бы, поделитесь насколько удачное место?

----------


## Sadhak

> Он развивается? Последние фото сделаны год назад...


Я видел на месте этот фундамент. Ретрит проходил в этой беседке рядом, но народ там активно строится вокруг. Там плакат стоял с проектом и если не путаю, требовалось 11 млн рублей для начала строительства собственно самого строения. Собирались вроде бы уже следующий летний ретрит 2013г. провести уже под крышей нового храма.

----------

Иргит (27.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> Я видел на месте этот фундамент. Ретрит проходил в этой беседке рядом, но народ там активно строится вокруг. Там плакат стоял с проектом и если не путаю, требовалось 11 млн рублей для начала строительства собственно самого строения. Собирались вроде бы уже следующий летний ретрит 2013г. провести уже под крышей нового храма.


фундамент уже значит заложили?

----------


## Sadhak

Да фундамент уже год как стоит.

----------


## Иргит

> Да фундамент уже год как стоит.


оооо. А теперь посмотрите этот фундамент больше к какому эскизу больше подходит, тот что "мавзолей", или "суши бар"  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

> оооо. А теперь посмотрите этот фундамент больше к какому эскизу больше подходит, тот что "мавзолей", или "суши бар"


Вы не о том храме, я об этом: http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355

----------


## Буль

> на фото депутат Госдумы, и сестра Сергея Шойгу, ныне губернатора Помосковья.


Мне не интересно фото сестры Сергея Шойгу. Оно красивое, но к делу отношение вряд ли имеет.  Я спрашиваю Вас о том, *кто из помощников депутата Госдумы Вам звонил*, и, особенно, какого именно депутата? Я хочу знать имя героя.

----------


## Иргит

> Мне не интересно фото сестры Сергея Шойгу. Оно красивое, но к делу отношение вряд ли имеет.  Я спрашиваю Вас о том, *кто из помощников депутата Госдумы Вам звонил*, и, особенно, какого именно депутата? Я хочу знать имя героя.


Позвонил помощник депутата гос думы Ларисы Шойгу. *На фото она и есть, она депутат, и она же сестра Шойгу*.  И она же интересовалась этим проектом. Для большей ясности даю ссылку http://www.duma.gov.ru/structure/deputies/131061/ 

Кстати хорошо бы всех политиков и депутатов разложить по религиозной принадлежности )))) Но это уже не по теме нужно создать другой пост.

----------


## Буль

> Позвонил помощник депутата гос думы Ларисы Шойгу. *На фото она и есть, она депутат, и она же сестра Шойгу*.  И она же интересовалась этим проектом.


А звонил-то кто? Или она сама себе помощник?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Иргит

> А звонил-то кто? Или она сама себе помощник?


Помощник звонил её, собирали информацию по проекту. Как её звать не скажу.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Помощник звонил её, собирали информацию по проекту. Как её звать не скажу.


Почему?

----------


## Юй Кан

Иргит, если ещё не знакомы с подходом Бао, то посмотрите в темах "Нарезка лука репчатого" и "Мясорубку придумал дьявол", чтобы понять, что и как делает Бао с попавшимся в поле его бдительного внимания и интереса? : )

To Бао: очень уважаю такой... "всеисчерпывающий" подход, пока он не касается чувствующих существ... %)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

С одной стороны - конечно храм хотелось бы в Москве. С другой - все что в слишком официозных местах - оно какое то безблагодатное нередко выходит..... оно бы попроще, подешевле и подомашней бы....

----------

Топпер- (29.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Позвонил помощник депутата гос думы Ларисы Шойгу. *На фото она и есть, она депутат, и она же сестра Шойгу*.  И она же интересовалась этим проектом. Для большей ясности даю ссылку http://www.duma.gov.ru/structure/deputies/131061/ 
> 
> Кстати хорошо бы всех политиков и депутатов разложить по религиозной принадлежности ))))


Уже делается:




> Героический эпос «О Буга тур Шойгу» (в переводе с тувинского – «О богатыре Шойгу») был опубликован в сентябре на сайте «Международного фонда развития Тенгри», занимающегося исследованием мировоззрения народов Азии.
> 
> Автор повествует историю, как у реки Хондергей проживало племя Кожугет. Однажды «по велению зова предков» старейшина племени поднялся на священную гору и поблагодарил Создателя за огонь, воду и пищу. После девяти дней моления вождь вернулся в долину «и жена его после девяти лун родила сына крепкого, кучерявого, с носом как дикий лук». Предки дали ему прозвище «Сергек», что в буквальном переводе с тувинского означает «бодрый».
> 
> Героями эпоса также стали «Главный волк, говорящий с Луной», богатыри «Пут дазылдыг могэ» и «Дидим из рода Адыг», за образами которых автор «спрятал» президентов Бориса Ельцина, Владимира Путина и Дмитрия Медведева.


P.S. Ельцин = главный волк -- это зачёт.  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (11.11.2012)

----------


## Иргит

В продолжении темы, наверно для этого и звонили )))
http://gov.tuva.ru/news.aspx?id=10097

Власти Москвы вернулись к идее построить в Парке Победы буддийский храм
В память воинов Великой Отечественной войны из традиционно буддийских регионов России в столичном Парке Победы планируется воздвигнуть мемориальный буддийский комплекс, сообщает «Строительный мир». Предпроектное предложение по размещению храма разработано ГУП «Управление по реконструкции и развитию уникальных объектов Москвы». В настоящее время оно проходит согласование в столичном Департаменте межрегионального сотрудничества, национальной политики и связей с религиозными организациями и Москомархитектуре.

Если предложение будет одобрено, строительство храма может начаться уже в следующем году. Он станет частью историко-архитектурного и мемориального комплекса, посвященного всем победителям.

Буддийский комплекс будет включать три здания: мемориал, музей и сам храм. Планируемая общая площадь участка мемориального комплекса - 1,8 тыс. кв. метров.

Попытки создать буддийский центр в Москве со стороны национальных диаспор республик, в которых традиционно исповедуется буддизм, предпринимались неоднократно. В частности, план строительства буддийского храма в Парке Победы был озвучен еще в 2008 году. Тогда глава Республики Тува Шолбан Кара-оол сообщил, что правительство республики достигло принципиальной договоренности об этом со столичной мэрией. Инициатива получила благословение Камбы-ламы Тувы и была поддержана тувинским землячеством в Москве.

Напомним, что в Парке Победы уже есть мемориальная синагога, мемориальная мечеть и православный храм Георгия Победоносца, а также часовня, воздвигнутая в память об испанских добровольцах. Также на Поклонной горе планировалось построить армянскую часовню и католический храм.

По информации polit.ru

----------

Galina (10.12.2012), Буль (12.11.2012), Германн (06.12.2012), Топпер- (12.11.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Иргит, честно - не тем занимаетесь (с любовью скажу вам).

Что касается самого проекта, то думаю надо ступу там строить, а не храм (дацан, монастырь) - это согласно канонов Дхармы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> Иргит, честно - не тем занимаетесь (с любовью скажу вам).
> 
> Что касается самого проекта, то думаю надо ступу там строить, а не храм (дацан, монастырь) - это согласно канонов Дхармы.


пусть будет храм, наверное это полезней чем ступа. А чем ещё заниматься? )

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Насколько я понял исходя из проекта сам храм будет многоярусным в виде нескольких ступ по бокам объединенных в одну по центру выглядеть, если не ошибаюсь. Вот ссылка на информацию:   http://unityofbuddhism.ru/anons/36-i...a-spravka.html

----------


## Дмитрий М

Пусть будет и Храм, и ступа. Все полезно.

----------


## Нико

> Пусть будет и Храм, и ступа. Все полезно.


Только когда?)))))

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Как видно из проекта это будет ступа-храм и согласно информации #31 если все согласования пройдут успешно то строительство начнется в следующем году, также на вышеприведенной ссылке открывается сайт организации "Три драгоценности" и там они приглашают всех к сотрудничеству, есть информация о первых благотворителях на главной странице сайта.

----------


## Нико

> Как видно из проекта это будет ступа-храм и согласно информации #31 если все согласования пройдут успешно то строительство начнется в следующем году, также на вышеприведенной ссылке открывается сайт организации "Три драгоценности" и там они приглашают всех к сотрудничеству, есть информация о первых благотворителях на главной странице сайта.


Дай-то Будда. А то много лет про этот проект уже слышу. В Отрадном-то уже "построили". )))) Кстати, один парень в Казахстане ступу большую в память нашего Учителя за три месяца соорудил.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Так вы зайдите на сайт то там по датам все и расписано, что делалось, это же не просто так все. Есть контакты, телефоны, пообщайтесь, там все скажут, надеюсь  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Так вы зайдите на сайт то там по датам все и расписано, что делалось, это же не просто так все. Есть контакты, телефоны, пообщайтесь, там все скажут, надеюсь


Я???

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Дай-то Будда. А то много лет про этот проект уже слышу. В Отрадном-то уже "построили". )))) Кстати, один парень в Казахстане ступу большую в память нашего Учителя за три месяца соорудил.


Строительство буддийского храма на Поклонной горе планируют начать в 2013 году





Управление по реконструкции и развитию уникальных объектов города Москвы разработало предпроектное предложение по возведению мемориального буддийского храма в парке Победы на Поклонной горе.
"В память воинов Великой Отечественной войны из традиционно буддийских регионов России в столичном Парке Победы планируется воздвигнуть мемориальный храм. Будущий храм может стать частью историко-архитектурного и мемориального комплекса, посвященного всем победителям", - сообщили "Интерфаксу" в среду в пресс-службе столичного стройкомплекса.
В настоящее время это предложение находится на согласовании с Департаментом межрегионального сотрудничества национальной политики и связей с религиозными организациями столицы и Москомархитектуры, сообщает пресс-служба ГУП "Управление по реконструкции и развитию уникальных объектов Москвы".
Начало строительства храма запланировано на 2013 год. Общая площадь участка мемориального комплекса - 1811,81 квадратных метра.
Согласно идее авторов, мемориальный буддийский храм (ступа-субурган) будет состоять из трех зданий: мемориала, музея и самого храма.
Ступа будет воздвигнута в память воинов Великой Отечественной войны из буддийских регионов России.


http://www.interfax-russia.ru

13.11.2012

----------

Буль (12.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

Да что Вы говорите! Какая прелесть! Может, деньги появились, или что. А то уже 10 лет про это слышу.

----------


## Дмитрий М

Боюсь, что ПГМ-нутые и этот проект остановят....

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь, что ПГМ-нутые и этот проект остановят....


Кармы пока у Москвы нет. ВВП и пр.

----------


## Дмитрий М

> ВВП и пр.


Этот снящийся персонаж тут ни при чем...

----------


## Нико

> Этот снящийся персонаж тут ни при чем...


Ну да, наверное)))))) А кто при чём?

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

А какая община занимается строительством этого Храма. Где их можно найти в Москве?

----------


## Кхантибало

> А какая община занимается строительством этого Храма. Где их можно найти в Москве?


вот эта: http://тридрагоценности.рф/

Летом был там, на поклонной горе, осмотрел (снаружи) мечеть, синагогу, церковь.
Долго думал почему на месте буддийского храма ничего нет и стоит только табличка "здесь будет буддийский храм".
Недавно меня осенило!!!!
Церковь - дом, мечеть - дом, синагога - дом. 
А на месте буддийского храма - ПУСТОТА!!!!! Какой важный, какой глубокий урок учения Будды каждому, кто придёт посмотреть на буддийский храм!

Сразу вспомнились строки из Дхаммапады 154:



> Строитель дома, ты обнаружен! Тебе больше не построить дом. 
> Сломаны твои стропила, разрушена крыша. 
> Мой ум пришёл к разрушению, я достиг прекращения всех видов жажды.

----------

Raudex (25.11.2016), Антарадхана (25.11.2016), Ануруддха (25.11.2016), Фил (25.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Точно!  :Kiss: 
Храм = хоромы = дом (строение) 
Пустота = ни храм ни не-храм и храм и не-храм!

----------


## Дмитрий Родионов

> Точно! 
> Храм = хоромы = дом (строение) 
> Пустота = ни храм ни не-храм и храм и не-храм!


Я ищу ни дом (строение), ни храм-хоромы, а Сангху. Ведь, мы принимаем прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе!!!!! А Сангха - это учителя и друзья на пути. А буддизм всегда был живым учением, передающимся из уст в уста.

----------


## Ануруддха

Обратите внимание на следующие темы, чтобы понять какие перспективы быть храму построенным:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25160
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21072
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2911

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2016), Дубинин (25.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> вот эта: http://тридрагоценности.рф/
> 
> Летом был там, на поклонной горе, осмотрел (снаружи) мечеть, синагогу, церковь.
> Долго думал почему на месте буддийского храма ничего нет и стоит только табличка "здесь будет буддийский храм".
> Недавно меня осенило!!!!
> Церковь - дом, мечеть - дом, синагога - дом. 
> А на месте буддийского храма - ПУСТОТА!!!!! Какой важный, какой глубокий урок учения Будды каждому, кто придёт посмотреть на буддийский храм!
> 
> Сразу вспомнились строки из Дхаммапады 154:


Но ведь буддийская пустота - это не просто пустое пространство, а нецепляние, неотождествление с собой. В том числе к пустому пространству )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Пустота пуста  :Smilie:

----------

